# Aug 1-2 Overnighter



## BLIVITS (Oct 8, 2011)

Looking for 2 to split expenses for Boomvang/Nancen overnighter. 275/person. will leave Bridge Bait at 7am thurs and return fri evening. 26ft Glacier Bay. Have gear or bring your own. text 281-838-6159


----------



## BLIVITS (Oct 8, 2011)

Still need 1


----------



## BLIVITS (Oct 8, 2011)

Boat is full...until someone backs out


----------



## BLIVITS (Oct 8, 2011)

Ok, someone backed out. Let's try again. 1 spot open


----------

